# working in the algarve



## Dav (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi 
My wife and i have a property in the algarve, and we are looking to moving to live in 2/3 years time. we are both in our 50's. I would like to move out sooner but need to find temp/part-time work. I am self employed in the UK has a DSA Driver Trainer, so anything involving driving, eg: car hire companies, Taxi driving, delivery work.
I am learning portuquese slowly while in the UK, Being out in the algarve will hopefully speed the learning up!
Any advice will be most welcolme 
Dav


----------

